# good Separation Anxiety article



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just came upon this when cleaning up my email:

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/15_9/features/Severe-Canine-Separation-Anxiety_20605-1.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes a good example of how bad and complicated it can be. That's why I usually recommend an experienced trainer to help.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Reading this is so unbelievably overwhelming to me. I know that’s not the purpose, I’m just really emotional now. I have suspected our puppy has separation anxiety but I just kept hoping it was my insecurity and inexperience as a first time dog owner. I don’t have any support system at all, I’m just at that point in my life where I don’t really have friends because the needs of my family are so time consuming, and I just barely got to the point where I thought I had time for a puppy. I do have family nearby but they already think I’m crazy because I can’t leave him for any period of time, and every one of them would say to give up the dog rather than deal with it, which I absolutely cannot do. I have a special needs son, and I’ve blown my budget on basic training sessions for the puppy with my son because he needed the extra attention. The trainer even mentioned it and gave us an assignment but I sugar coated our progress because I feel like this is my fault and I’m not spending enough time on it. I just wasn’t ready to accept it I think.

I am thankful to know that I’m not crazy, that other people feel the same way I do. I’m not sure what I’m going to do next, but it does help to know people have worked through it. And reading it also forces me to accept that I can’t just wait it out. Especially when I see him doing so well with other training.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You can consider us to be your support system. Can you start a new thread for each question/concern? I don't know where to begin in offering you help now. Please keep in touch.


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

I have been dealing with separation anxiety with my Teddy has well. He has actually been improving a great deal now. Did multiple densensitization sessions, leaving him for short periods of time starting at a couple seconds. 

I too look forward to when I get go out whenever I want instead of worrying/planning around Teddy. It will happen!

Use the forum for help.


----------

